# Samsung SGH-E250 data transfer problem



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Some years ago I bought a Samsung SGH-E250 silver and I like the phone so much that I just ordered one on ebay as my old one has seen better days cos of wear and tear. My new one was advertised as unlocked but when I transfer the SIM from my old one to my new one I cant transfer the phonebook or text message or anything from one to the other.
Please I need a tech guy to help me cos what what they don't know aint worth knowing, thanks,

django47 (mick)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a feature phone running a proprietary operating system. You're going to need to use software specifically for that phone model and a compatible data cable to extract the phone book from one and import it into another. You might get lucky if you go into your carrier's store or a local independent cell phone shop and ask nicely for them to help you.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

DoubleHelix said:


> It's a feature phone running a proprietary operating system. You're going to need to use software specifically for that phone model and a compatible data cable to extract the phone book from one and import it into another. You might get lucky if you go into your carrier's store or a local independent cell phone shop and ask nicely for them to help you.


Thanks for your input but the reason I came to Tech support guys forum is because I am bed bound otherwise I would have gone to a 'Virgin' store with it.
I have a data cable to conect my phone to my computer if it would help in any way.

In my atempt to cross over my phonebook I have quadrupled all the contacts and spent many hours deleting the unwanted extra entries, still a long way to go.
Before sending off for my new mobile, I contacted virgin, who are my service provider, and the woman said that I just had to swap my sim card from one hand set to the other, and that was all I had to do to use my new mobile.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

By some miracle, all the data that I have amassed over time is now working on the new handset. I can't take credit for this because I honestly can't recall what I did right, unless it was a simple reboot.
Any way thanks for input and sorry if I have wasted anyones time,
yours sincerely
Michael(django47).


----------

